# Who Knows Where Laguna Park off Cinco Bayou is?



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Anybody know where this is? My friends are getting certified and their first training dive will be in laguna park off cinco bayou. I live off the bayou so i figured I would take a quick trip down there and see what they had and boost their confidence.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Turn @ whataburger but towards the opposite side of the road. (Yacht Club Dr. I'm pretty sure). It's the 2nd or so turn. Just dove it. There's some octopus in there atm.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply, good to know. Do you happen to know whether or not there is parking there? Is it a park or just a dock? i heard there was an octopus and i'll be lookin for him while my friends are taking there lessons. I appreciate the info.


----------



## H2OSifu (May 17, 2012)

*Laguna Park*

Yes, there is parking. This is a favorite spot for open water classes. It gets to about 21-22' feet before the muck. Great for practicing your navigation, a refresher, or your buoancy.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Went today and the clarity is best in the morning. I think high tide is around noon.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Decent sized parking lot that holds about 20 cars. 2 or 3 picnic tables. It's a pretty small park, but it seems like most of the local scuba guys use it for classes.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update.. Goin there this weekend, hopefully there's decent vis..


----------

